# Schooling the SWMBO???



## Rbeckett (Jun 20, 2012)

How does everybody get their SWMBO to put tools back where she got em and take care of the mechanical stuff like cars?  My SWMBO is a great woman (she puts up with me), but she can wreck a tool box in nothin flat.  I go behind her after every project and return all of my tools to the proper drawers, again... Getting them to check oil, washer fluid and tire pressures are almost a lost cause too.   Any ideas to help the SWMBO to understand that yes it is a PITA, but so is walking if you run a car without oil.  I'm open for some suggestions to gently guide momma to quit leaving my tools laying around and to just check the big things on the car when she gets gas.   I am currently in the process of rebuilding all the carbs on all of our garden equipment due to fuel left in the tanks and being stored for 3 years while I was overseas working.  What a PITA that is.  I guess it is my fault for not running everything out and locking it all up before I left.  But ya gotta mow the grass and edge the drive, right?  Oh well back to the carbs, should be done in a couple more days if I am lucky...
Bob


----------



## jumps4 (Jun 20, 2012)

my wife doesnt do tools
my son was the one who thought tools were a one time use disposable item. problem solved he lost his key.
as far as the vehicles well maybe it's like trying to understand what it is to be blind...
disable her car lol
then hide
steve


----------



## Rbeckett (Jun 20, 2012)

That could get me killed.  She shoots as good as me almost.  I am not willing to take the chance she misses anytime soon... she rarely does.
Bob


----------



## jumps4 (Jun 20, 2012)

accept your misfortune and dodge the bullet
fix the mower and "Ride hard, go fast, get dirty, live large, have fun"

steve


----------



## xalky (Jun 20, 2012)

My wife doesn't fix squat. That's my job. But if she did, id be greatful as hell that she does. Id instruct her to at least put the tools in a neat pile next to the tool box and ill put them away. 

Me and my wife have an understanding. 
She doesn't expect me to wash the dishes or cook and I don't expect her to maintain our stuff and do yard work. Alls I ask is that she tells me when her car is acting funny and I tell her when I'm hungry. LOL


----------



## swatson144 (Jun 20, 2012)

xalky said:


> My wife doesn't fix squat. That's my job. But if she did, id be greatful as hell that she does. Id instruct her to at least put the tools in a neat pile next to the tool box and ill put them away.
> 
> Me and my wife have an understanding.
> She doesn't expect me to wash the dishes or cook and I don't expect her to maintain our stuff and do yard work. Alls I ask is that she tells me when her car is acting funny and I tell her when I'm hungry. LOL



That's the way it should be. She has a hammer, pliers and screwdrivers anything else is honey do. In 27yrs I don't think anyone in my family besides me has looked in any of my tool boxes. I get my son involved in auto maintenance/repair but I get the tools out and put them up.

Steve


----------



## BRIAN (Jun 20, 2012)

Now just look at this my way,   My dearly beloved is the tidyest girl in town , whenever I put a tool down she picks it up and puts it away even if i havent finished with it ,    the trouble is that her places for things are different from mine so i dont always know what is where.   I have banned her from the shop but somhow she manages to pop in whilst I am absent,   Just to help out!!
When I open the door and see the floor all clean and tidy I shudder to think how long the next project is going to take Just finding the tools.
So be careful what you wish for.
Mines a good one....:worship:

Brian.


----------



## rickard (Jun 20, 2012)

Man me and the SWMBO Have 4 RULES
1. I NEVER EVER Go in her Purse or Dresser 
2. She Never EVER goes in my tool box for anything
3. We only smoke ONE BRAND ever 
4. I Obey every command given


----------



## Old Iron (Jun 20, 2012)

Mine has her own tool box and tools, She does the wall repair and painting I do the rest. I learned years ago that a woman and a lawn mower do not mix.

If we stop at H.F. she buys more than I do, Last time she spernt 139. and some change. Oh and I'm the only one who pays the bills around here.

Paul


----------



## jumps4 (Jun 20, 2012)

my wife never tried to help but her mother did
i had my own auto repair for years and my mother in law wanting to help decided to make it her job to keep the floors cleaned for me.
i had an old vette in the shop for a total brake restoration and the calipers come in halves one half to each box as rebuilts. the cores have to have their correct box to be returned and the core cost per box was $150.00. you probably know where this is going, she thru away all 8 boxes i needed to get my core money back.
"Thanks Mom"
I got the money back but it was over 30 days later and cost me 50 in restocking fees pheeewww!!!
steve


----------



## Gary Max (Jun 20, 2012)

You guys are breaking my heart. SWMBO will flat steal tools without any thought of ever returning them.
I get to to listen to some of the cutes reason why it should be hers.
Just so you folks know I am telling the truth ask her about the RBI scroll saw I adopted 15 years ago. She still won't let me use it.


----------



## SamIAm (Jun 20, 2012)

1:
Find those keys to your tool boxes and start using them....
and 2:? 
Get your SWMBO her own tool box (equipped with tools).
best $ you'll ever spend. 

Also, make sure the tool box is in the house. 
this way she'll never make it to the shop/garage.


----------



## jumps4 (Jun 20, 2012)

my wife relieved me of the responsibility of caring for the little ones after having to tell me the up to 20lbs on the package
 was the kids weight and not the diapers contents....
steve


----------



## rickard (Jun 20, 2012)

MY SWMBO learned a long time ago, Don't ask stupid Questions like "How much do you owe the Snap-On Man?", "how much were those Motorcycle Tires?", "Why is the Motorcycle in the Front Room ?", and My Favorite " were you passed out drunk in the front yard this morning?"  !



Q: "How much do you owe the Snap-On Man?"  
A: less than the car We bought for your Daughter.

Q: "how much were those Motorcycle Tires?"
A: Rents Paid, Bills are Paid, I paid for them out of my Paycheck, why does it matter?

Q: "Why is the Motorcycle in the Front Room ?"
A: Your Daughter has her own Air-conditioned room, I don't see the problem Unless you want to move the kid out to the Garage. 

Q:" were you passed out drunk in the front yard this morning?"
A: No Baby I was Cammping, You know you're the #1 Most Important thing in my life, I'd Never come home drunk


----------



## jumps4 (Jun 20, 2012)

mine was calling the wife telling her i was to drunk to drive home and her replying shut up stupid your in the driveway.
steve


----------



## Old Iron (Jun 20, 2012)

rickard said:


> Q: "how much were those Motorcycle Tires?"
> A: Rents Paid, Bills are Paid, I paid for them out of my Paycheck, why does it matter?



I tell mine it didn't cost you anything.:lmao:
Paul


----------



## Charley Davidson (Jun 20, 2012)

I have been Happily .................................. Divorced for 30 years:lmao:


----------



## ScrapMetal (Jun 24, 2012)

BRIAN said:


> Now just look at this my way,   My dearly beloved is the tidyest girl in town , whenever I put a tool down she picks it up and puts it away even if i havent finished with it ,    the trouble is that her places for things are different from mine so i dont always know what is where.   I have banned her from the shop but somhow she manages to pop in whilst I am absent,   Just to help out!!
> When I open the door and see the floor all clean and tidy I shudder to think how long the next project is going to take Just finding the tools.
> So be careful what you wish for.
> Mines a good one....:worship:
> ...



She may be related to my wife.  Over the years I've developed a "system" for finding things she has "put away".  I first try to figure out the spot/place that would make the least sense, start my search from there, and work my way towards the sensible ones.  She was not amused when I explained my methodology one day. 

-Ron


----------



## HSS (Jun 24, 2012)

I'm sorry you haven't mastered the art of SWMBO training. It is very difficult to do I will admit, but it is a necessary task and not one to be taken lightly. There are times when the resources at hand are not compatible with the task required, but we must always persevere and keep our eyes upon the goal.  So much for the BS. I married a tomboy, and she would rather be outside working in the yard than in the house doing housework. We have a deal, if she does the cooking I will clean the kitchen. She gets up at 5:30 and does a load of laundry, then off to work. When I leave, I put them in the dryer. Works out great. She said if I get her the mower she wants, she will keep the grass beat down (4.5 acres). So I got her a BadBoy mower. Pic to follow.
We have our tools, not his and hers. She is a mechanic at work and so am I so we take care of our tools. We've been married 21 years and hope for another 21 at least.
One pic was right after we married, one is her drilling and tapping a roll grinder flange and one is her changing the steering gear on our old mower.


----------



## HSS (Jun 24, 2012)

Oh, and her new mower


----------



## davidh (Jun 24, 2012)

HSS, THE GUYS OUGHTTA FOLLOW YOUR LEAD.  you've had it figured out from the start.  im about in the same boat as you except im retired and wife iis still working in her home office every day.  makes me the house dude.  she pays the bills and i spend the money.  good deal ?  wouldn';'t trade it for anything. . . .


----------



## Tony Wells (Jun 25, 2012)

My wife does not have permission to come into the shop. She has no tools of her own. All this SWMBO is nonsense. You guys do what you have to do, but I have the respect from my wife that makes my work separate from home life. She plays no part in the decision making in the business. When I lock the shop door (she doesn't have a key), work is over, and family life begins. But then, it's not a hobby. It's a function of life that has its place. I know she doesn't like it when there are special projects, or weekend work, but it's necessary, and it's never for free. It's accepted as part of the way things are.


----------



## HSS (Jun 25, 2012)

Well Tony, I have a day job thats not in my home shop and I would have one hell of a time trying to keep my wife out of the home shop. I wouldn't want to anyway. But, your shop is your shop and I can understand you viewpoint.

Pat


----------



## bcall2043 (Jun 26, 2012)

HSS said:


> Well Tony, I have a day job thats not in my home shop and I would have one hell of a time trying to keep my wife out of the home shop. I wouldn't want to anyway. But, your shop is your shop and I can understand you viewpoint.
> 
> Pat



HSS  & Tony,

You both have valid points. I met my wife at work and we had an agreement that we left that part of our live at the door. We even drove to work in different cars most of the time. Home and our hobbies are a different story.

I bought the wife a weed eater for our aniversary one year and caught flak about it from others until I told them that she had told me what to buy down to the brand and model. She loves to mow the yard and would do it with whatever we have but wanted a zero-turn. About 3 years ago I bought her a 24hp 52 inch one and she would be happy to mow 3 or 4 times a week if needed. Right now it is so dry here that she is depressed that the grass does not need mowing every week. She has her own tools and I have mine but she asks and is allowed to borrow any from the shop. She has gone with me to look at and buy machines and tools. We make an event out of the trips. This has worked for 30 plus years.

She is a keeper.

Benny


----------



## ScubaSteve (Jun 26, 2012)

I'm with the "give her a set of basic tools" group. Hammer, multibit ratcheting screwdriver, pliers, and crescent wrench. Even these seem to get left around the house....drives me crazy.


----------



## rickard (Jun 26, 2012)

ScubaSteve said:


> I'm with the "give her a set of basic tools" group. Hammer, multibit ratcheting screwdriver, pliers, and crescent wrench. Even these seem to get left around the house....drives me crazy.


Ya Know I use to think like that , but I once gave SWMBO an inch and she tried to take 12, and got that silly idea she was a ruler. and once she got the idea she was a ruler, she tried to convert us to Micky Meters. Had to nip that in the bud before I had to buy all new "Special" Metric tools


----------

